# -Closed- What is the name of this figure? Old knotty pine



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2021)

I am new to the figure names. Was hoping someone could help name this. This is from a piece of reclaimed knotty pine panelling so it's not something I have a tree full of or anything like that.
This board is 3/4 thick by about 8 inches wide and a littl over 24 long so you can get a sense of scale. (I dont smoke)


Dry flat side


Wet


Edge dry


Wet


End dry


Wet

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## tmar (May 9, 2021)

Looks like Birds eye to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2021)

I have seen similar figure in oak and maple with several different names that's why I asked


----------



## phinds (May 9, 2021)

What you've got there is pine with adventitious buds causing "pock marks" (on flat cut surface). Not even close to birdseye. You've also got indented grain (in the end grain)

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_indented_and_bearclaw.htm

You should check this out:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_figureandgrain_pics.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2021)

I thought it was closer to bear claw but I couldn't find the streaks. That makes sense. They ain't thar... indented grain works for me. I am knot sure which pine this is. @phinds or @Mr. Peet You want a sample of this dropped on your next pile? You know, the pile with IDENTIFIED white oak? That I haven't got yet. We have leaves pushing on all the oaks finally. (I was checking this weekend. )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2021)

phinds said:


> What you've got there is pine with adventitious buds causing "pock marks" (on flat cut surface). Not even close to birdseye. You've also got indented grain (in the end grain)
> 
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_indented_and_bearclaw.htm
> 
> ...


Very informative as always. Thanks. For the link and "wasting" your time fiddling with all this wood ...


----------



## phinds (May 9, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I thought it was closer to bear claw but I couldn't find the streaks. That makes sense. They ain't thar... indented grain works for me. I am knot sure which pine this is. @phinds or @Mr. Peet You want a sample of this dropped on your next pile? You know, the pile with IDENTIFIED white oak? That I haven't got yet. We have leaves pushing on all the oaks finally. (I was checking this weekend. )


Sure, I'd be happy to have another good example of indented grain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 18, 2021)

phinds said:


> Sure, I'd be happy to have another good example of indented grain.






found that indented pine cut as big a piece as I could fit in here. BOLO for this package in the next couple weeks. Should be heading out tuesday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 19, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> View attachment 219546View attachment 219547found that indented pine cut as big a piece as I could fit in here. BOLO for this package in the next couple weeks. Should be heading out tuesday.


Should have kept it on the down low, then Paul would have had a nice Christmas Surprise.... I/m glad you are sending that. I have a mental list of a dozen or so that say they are sending something and years later I doubt they will, especially since most are no longer active on WB. Frank, good for you keeping your end, proud knowing you are a member on here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Should have kept it on the down low, then Paul would have had a nice Christmas Surprise.... I/m glad you are sending that. I have a mental list of a dozen or so that say they are sending something and years later I doubt they will, especially since most are no longer active on WB. Frank, good for you keeping your end, proud knowing you are a member on here.


I considered doing that, but then I may have never known if the post office dropped the ball... I have enough here to do a second shipment if they fail... I don't always have speed, But I do like to try to do what I say. I was raised that a man's word was all he really had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 21, 2021)

Shipped

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 24, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> found that indented pine cut as big a piece as I could fit in here. BOLO for this package in the next couple weeks. Should be heading out tuesday.


Got it, Frank. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

